# Paph Wössner Ministar 'Tasman Lewis' HCC/AOC



## emydura (May 5, 2013)

I posted this one a few weeks ago. Today I was surprised to find out it was given a HCC award at the NSW Orchid Judges workshop held in Canberra. This is one of the rare opportunities I get to have my orchids judged. I have named it in memory of my grandfather who passed away a couple of weeks ago. 

Paph Wössner Ministar 'Tasman Lewis' HCC/AOC


----------



## emydura (May 5, 2013)

This should have gone in the awards section. Can one of the moderators move it for me please.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2013)

well done. nice flower


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2013)

Very well done & sympathies.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss David. Nice award. I have to ask, when you stated, "Today I was surprised to find out it was given a HCC award at the NSW Orchid Judges workshop held in Canberra." did you not take the plant in yourself?

Now that your plant is awarded, how much would a division fetch on eBay In Australia?


----------



## 2Toned (May 5, 2013)

Very sorry to learn of your loss, David. And congratulations on your award. It's a beautiful specimen.


----------



## emydura (May 5, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Sorry for your loss David. Nice award. I have to ask, when you stated, "Today I was surprised to find out it was given a HCC award at the NSW Orchid Judges workshop held in Canberra." did you not take the plant in yourself?
> 
> Now that your plant is awarded, how much would a division fetch on eBay In Australia?



Thanks Rick. As it is partly a workshop for beginning judges, they need plants to practice on. Especially plants that are a bit different and may not have been seen before, such as this hybrid. So I gave them a whole lot of Paphs for that purpose. Sometimes you provide plants thinking they may get awarded as occurred with my gratrixianum 'Geyserland' last year. But I wasn't expecting an award for this one, although I can't say I have seen any other clones to compare. It is a nice chunky flower with good colour. You don't see many awards of these kind of hybrids. I think for the judges it is one of the first times they have seen a helenae hybrid and they liked what they saw. There are experienced judges at the workshop, so it would be those who give the award.

It is hard to say. If it was a multi-floral it would go for squillions. Maybe $100 to $200. I'm not sure what the demand would be for such a hybrid. It is a long way from dividing though. It is not a strong plant so I really need to grow it into a good clump. I'd hate to lose it now.


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 5, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jjkOC (May 5, 2013)

What a wonderful tribute!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 5, 2013)

Great flower....your grandfather is smiling for sure.


----------



## atlantis (May 5, 2013)

sorry for your father's loss, *David*.

I know two people that own plants of this cross and...given the parentage, they can be a bit slow growing but quite easy to keep alive as well.
I hope it thrives under your care.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2013)

My sympathy for you and your family, David, and my congratulations for your award. That's a very lovely tribute.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations David!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap: 

Sorry about your Grandfather. My deepest Sympathy.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2013)

That's pretty neat about the judges workshop. Here its done every month at the monthly judging. The problem they have is getting enough young people involved into the program.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations David !!!! A great tribute to your grandpa!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (May 6, 2013)

congratulations on your award and sympathy for your loss


----------



## emydura (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for your compliments and condolences.



SlipperKing said:


> That's pretty neat about the judges workshop. Here its done every month at the monthly judging. The problem they have is getting enough young people involved into the program.



Judges come from around NSW to Canberra for the workshop. It is good for us, as apart from our Spring show, it is the only time there are enough judges for us to get plants awarded.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2013)

Condolences for your loss and congrats on your award, a fitting tribute.


----------

